# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ഗസ്സാ ...നിൻറെ രോദനം ....എന്റേയും

## binz

*ആയിരത്തൊന്നു* *രാവുകൾ* *കഥ* *കേട്ടുറങ്ങിയ* 
*അനേകശതം* *ബാല്യങ്ങൾക്കിവളിന്നും* *അമ്മ* 
*അവകാശവാദികൾ* *കൊത്തി* *വലിക്കുന്നിതാ* 
*അവൾ* *തൻ* *മാതൃ* *ബോധത്തിൻ* *വസ്ത്രാഞ്ചലം* 

*അശാന്തിയെരിഞ്ഞുതീരാ അറുപത് വർഷങ്ങൾ* 
*അവളുടെ കുരുന്നുകൾ ഇന്നും അനാഥർ* 
*അമ്മയുടെ കീറത്തുണി ചേർത്തു വയ്ക്കുന്നു* 
*അന്യൻറെ ദുരയുടെ ദൃഷ്ടി  പതിയാതെ*

*കാർമേഘപടലങ്ങൾ* *കാണ്***മതില്ലിവിടെയെന്നാലും* 
*പോർക്കാല* *മേഘങ്ങൾ* *ഉരുണ്ടു* *കൂടുന്നു* 
*അശനിപാതത്തിന്റെ* *മൂർച്ഛ* *വാൾ* *മിന്നവെ* 
*ആഭിചാരം* *പോലെ* *രക്ത* *വർണ്ണപ്പൂക്കൾ* *വിടരുന്നു*

*അന്ത്യശാസനം പെരുമ്പറ മുഴക്കവെ* 
*ആചാര വെടിയൊച്ച കേൾക്കുമാറാകുന്നു* 
*സംഹാരശക്തി കുളമ്പടിച്ചെത്തുന്നു* 
*സന്നിവേശിക്കുന്നു ഭയമോരോ തനുവിലും*

*അങ്കത്തിനായ് പടകാളിമുറ്റമൊരുങ്ങവെ* 
*ചിറകറ്റു വീഴുന്നു വെള്ളരിപ്രാവുകൾ* 
*ചിതറിയൊടുങ്ങുന്നു ഒലിവിൻ ചില്ലകൾ* 
*അഗ്നിയിലമരുന്നു ശാന്തിദൂതുകൾ*

*വ്യാളീമുഖങ്ങൾ തീ തുപ്പിയിഴയവെ* 
*വ്യാഘ്രധ്വനിയോടെ ചീറുന്നു പീരങ്കി* 
*നോവിൻറെ പടച്ചട്ട നക്കിത്തുടയ്ക്കുവാൻ* 
*തീമഴത്തുള്ളികൾ പെയ്തിറങ്ങുന്നു*

*നീതിയുടെ തേരിന്റെ ചക്രങ്ങൾ താഴവെ* 
*ഭീതിയുടെ കരിമ്പടം പുതയ്ക്കുന്നു ജനത* 
*ചാരപ്പക്ഷികൾ ഇരമ്പിപ്പറക്കുന്നു* 
*ചാരം മൂടുന്നു സൌധങ്ങളോരോന്നായ്**

*ഉയരെപ്പറക്കുമൊരു കഴുകൻറെ കണ്ണുകൾ* 
*കൊത്തിച്ചികയുന്നു താഴെയൊരു കുഞ്ഞിനെ* 
*പിഞ്ചിളം ചൊടികളിൽ ശിഞ്ചിതം മായുന്നു* 
*പാൽമണം ഈവിഷക്കാറ്റിൽ അലിഞ്ഞുചേരുന്നു * 

*ദാഹം വറ്റിച്ച കണ്ഠനാളങ്ങളിൽ* 
*ശാപം ഇറ്റിക്കുന്നു തിക്തനീർകണങ്ങൾ* 
*കാളുന്ന വിശപ്പിൻറെ കരാള ഹസ്തങ്ങൾ* 
*കുടലുകൾ* *ഞെരിക്കവെ* *കരളുകൾ* *പിടയുന്നു*
*അകമ്പല്ലിറുമ്മവെ വീശുന്ന വാൾമുനയിൽ* 
*നൊന്തു നീറുന്നതോ മാതൃ ഹൃദയങ്ങൾ* 
*വീറിന്റെ ശൂലമുനകൂർത്ത് നീളവേ* 
*തുറിച്ചെഴുന്നതോ ഭ്രാതൃനേത്രങ്ങൾ*

*ചാലിട്ടൊഴുകുന്ന രക്തനദിയുടെ* 
*തീരങ്ങളിലോ പിതൃതർപ്പണങ്ങൾ* 
*കാരാഗൃഹത്തിന്റെ കോണുകളിലെവിടെയോ* 
*നീറിപ്പുകയുന്നു പുത്രദുഖങ്ങൾ*

*അശ്വമേധത്തിന്നൊടുവിലായ് കാണാം* 
*കബന്ധങ്ങൾ കണ്മിഴിക്കുന്ന കാഴ്ച്ച* 
*വേച്ചു നീങ്ങുന്ന പട്ടിണിക്കോലങ്ങൾ* 
*ആയുധപ്പന്തയക്കഥാവശേഷം*

*ചരിത്രമനവരതം താളുകൾ മറിയ്ക്കുന്നു* 
*ചിലതെല്ലാം മറവിയുടെ മാറാപ്പിലൊതുങ്ങുന്നു* 
*ചിതൽപ്പുറ്റായ് മാറുന്നു ചിന്താമണ്ടലം* 
*കനൽക്കാറ്റായ് മാറുന്നു നിശ്വാസങ്ങൾ*

*കലിംഗയിലൊരു രാജാവ് ജയം നേടിയിട്ടും* 
*ദുഖാർത്തനായത് മറന്നുവോ കാലം* 
*കുരുക്ഷേത്രയിലൊരു മാതാവ് വ്യഥപൂണ്ട്* 
*കരഞ്ഞലച്ചാർത്തതും മാഞ്ഞതോ*

*ആരീ അധമ പ്രവൃത്തിക്കു പിന്നിൽ* 
*ഉപജാപത്തിന്റെ ഉന്മൂല തന്ത്രമോ* 
*അരാചകത്വത്തിന്റെ അഴിഞ്ഞാട്ടമോ* 
*സാമ്രാജ്യത്വത്തിന്റെ ഹീനമാം സ്വേച്ഛയൊ*

*പകയുടെ കനലുകളത്രെയും കെടുത്തുവാൻ* 
*ദയയുടെ കണികയൊന്നു മാത്രം മതി* 
*ആവനാഴിയിലെത്ര ശരങ്ങൾ മിച്ചമെന്നാലും* 
*സത്യമെന്നൊരു ശരം മതി ജയിക്കുവാൻ*

----------


## Reporter

Superb machaa,kalaparamaaya prathishedangalkku shakhthi koodum....

----------


## maryland

@binz
oru soochanayumillaathe aanallo ee gandakaavyam...
superb.. :Ok: 
stunning :Band: 
heart-touching  :Sweatdrop:

----------


## Digambaran

kollaaam.. 

ithupole Iraqile kootakuruthikkethireyum orennam ezhuthitharaamo?

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

*പകയുടെ കനലുകളത്രെയും കെടുത്തുവാൻ 
ദയയുടെ കണികയൊന്നു മാത്രം മതി 
ആവനാഴിയിലെത്ര ശരങ്ങൾ മിച്ചമെന്നാലും 
സത്യമെന്നൊരു ശരം മതി ജയിക്കുവാൻ*

really gud one......

----------


## maryland

> *പകയുടെ കനലുകളത്രെയും കെടുത്തുവാൻ 
> ദയയുടെ കണികയൊന്നു മാത്രം മതി 
> ആവനാഴിയിലെത്ര ശരങ്ങൾ മിച്ചമെന്നാലും 
> സത്യമെന്നൊരു ശരം മതി ജയിക്കുവാൻ*
> 
> really gud one......


yudhathinte scene maathram ishtapettu alle.... :Read:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> yudhathinte scene maathram ishtapettu alle....


war alle nammude pani.....

----------


## maryland

> war alle nammude pani.....


are you one mister venicile vyaapaari..?  :Eek:

----------


## PEACE THRU WAR

> are you one mister venicile vyaapaari..?


 :Ahupinne:

----------


## Viru

Gollam  :Giveup:  pakshe chila vakukal onum manasilayila  :Adhupinne:

----------


## maryland

viewership is too low... :No: 
enthu patti..?  :Thinking:

----------


## Irshu

Adipoli  :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## VSK

good......

----------

